# Turbo C++ 2.0 Needed



## zorrotech2008 (Jun 21, 2008)

hey guys..



Can some 1 please tell me where i can get Turbo C++ 2.0 

borland is providing only Turbo C..in its museum.....i cant use 3.0 coz it smhow never works properly in windows XP....can sm1 please help me.....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 21, 2008)

*dn.codegear.com/article/20841

*dn.codegear.com/article/0,1410,21751,00.html

or get Relo. Google it.


----------



## zorrotech2008 (Jun 21, 2008)

hey dheeraj d first link is for turbo c.......not c++ nd d second one is turboC++..but sm how its not working properly....wotever i print on d screen using cout or nethin else it doesnt get printed.....


can sm1 please provide me a working version...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 23, 2008)

Why do you persist in using deprecated software? Would you do the same for your web browser and use say, IE 5 instead of today's version, IE 7?

Get a better compiler set, for your own good. What would you miss, a clear screen function you can obviously live without cause life is not all command line driven programs?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 23, 2008)

@zorrotech2008

Cant help you with that...

Go with Querty's suggestion. I would recommend that too. Visual C++ can be used.


----------



## zorrotech2008 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey dheeraj .....nd qwerty ive actually tried using visual c++...but smhow it doesnt recognize even simple coding......first of all its showing me an error dat iostream.h does not exist.......nd iostream (without .h) seems to work......but even after dat it is showing me errors like cout nd cin unrecognized statements.....nd.....if i use gcc compiler format nd use std namespace it complies properly but shows me sm error dat mscv80d.dll not found....can sm1 help me wid dat....plzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 24, 2008)

zorrotech2008 said:


> Hey dheeraj .....nd qwerty ive actually tried using visual c++...but smhow it doesnt recognize even simple coding......first of all its showing me an error dat iostream.h does not exist.......nd iostream (without .h) seems to work......but even after dat it is showing me errors like cout nd cin unrecognized statements.....nd.....if i use gcc compiler format nd use std namespace it complies properly but shows me sm error dat mscv80d.dll not found....can sm1 help me wid dat....plzzzzzzzzzz...



This is beacuse the C++ Coding you are using is obsolete .

The CUrrent C++ Standard is called "Standard C++"

just to get you started use:
	
	



```
#include<iostream>
//Any other Inclusions

using namespace std;

int main(){
    //Your code
    return 0;
}
```

This will work perfectly fine in Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, we no longer use the .h. You use the prefix c while using c library. You have to specify the namespace (default being std).
Anyway, if you are uncomfortable with that use TC 5.5 compiler with an IDE like Relo. I think TC 5.5 accepts both the new style as well as old style.


----------



## zorrotech2008 (Jun 24, 2008)

hey wot abt other libraries like math.h.......shd i  write

#include<math.h>

 or 

#include<math>

????

nd wot abt windows.h does visual c++ 2005 express not recognize windows library??


----------



## Indyan (Jun 24, 2008)

The rule applies to all libraries. Read my previous post about using C libraries in C++.
I think if you want a good free guide get the ebook version of Bruce Eckels Thinking in C++


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 24, 2008)

zorrotech2008 said:


> hey wot abt other libraries like math.h.......shd i  write
> 
> #include<math.h>
> 
> ...




Windows.h is not a standard c++ library so you HAVE to use the .h .

Also , in standard C++ for non-C++,  old libraries you add a 'c' before the name and remove the '.h' .

So  'iostream.h' becomes 'iostream' but 'math.h' becomes 'cmath' as it is an old library that was available in C also .

I recommend Addison Wesley's Accelerated C++ , an awesome book.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 24, 2008)

I second that. If you can afford it get Accelerated C++. If you cant get Bruce Eckels book which is as good a free book as you would get.


----------



## anomit (Jun 25, 2008)

Save us the trouble. Go here: *www.cplusplus.com/reference/


----------

